# For Sixers, is overpaying for Al Jefferson wise?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Whenever you see Spencer Hawes turn in the type performance such as the one he authored against Indiana – his 18-point, 16-rebound, eight-assist, seven-block effort was the finest single game by any Sixer this season – you understand why the Sixers were so anxious t pair this guy alongside Andrew Bynum.
> 
> Sure, Hawes has those nights when he’s as invisible as any 7-foooter can possibly be – his scoreless, 0-for-9 shooting performance in a victory against Golden State earlier this month immediately comes to mind – but alongside Bynum and playing at power forward would make performances like this far less frequent.
> 
> ...


http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/sixers/198816581.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think Big Al would be a decent plan B for this team for sure. They need inside scoring in the worst way. I don't think they expected to be 23rd in the league in paint points after getting Bynum.


----------

